# Hardest Bosses



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

(Yeah, I know there's another thread already on this, but it's been dead for almost 2 months, and I hate necro'ing)

I'd say the hardest boss is Mike Tyson/Mr. Dream from Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!! (Or just Punch-Out!! with Mr. Dream). Seriously, you can literally lose in less than a minute, if he hits you with 3 Lightning Uppercuts...


----------



## Talvi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sarevok + Allies in Baldur's Gate: Tales of the Sword Coast.

No, I don't feel like visiting some werewolf isle which makes no sense in-game to go to just to have enough xp to have a chance, nor do I find it fulfilling to "pull" one at a time ("oh Sarevok's gone and I see fireballs and yelling and the cash of steel on steel. Poker anyone?"). A mage casts a multi-enemy instant death spell and unless you have several priests with death ward (unlikely) or only two characters (one being a priest), you won't have enough spell slots to cast it on all so that's just balls. Looting mithral chain off Drizzt and his sweet scimitars won't stop Sarevok from knocking 50hp every second off you in melee and is resistant to most magic. Then there are traps everywhere around, which you don't really have any time to disarm because you're in the middle of battle and everyone's running all over the place, setting off lighting and whatever. You can't concentrate on any one character at a time because they're so strong and all have their protections set up so that it takes you a minute of hard effort to even be able to touch them and they fire FIREBALL ARROWS so you need fire resistance on all, and overall, about 5 minutes worth of spellcasting, scrollcasting, monster summoning and potion drinking before you even enter the temple. You're constantly drinking healing potions becuase of all the chaos and damage that's going on and your spells are interrupted and you spend half the time making your characters run backwards and forwards like complete pussies to get out of the way of Sarevok and Tazok's long reaches.

Now I don't have a problem with difficulty, but when the difficulty is made by cheesetactics and overpowered enemies using every kind of consumable in existence, instead of intelligent scripts and strategy, then fuck it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 16, 2008)

Cast Mis-Spell (Or whatever it is) on the Magic users? I found that one spell in BG2 saves a lot of headaches.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2008)

Plug Man in Megaman 9 definitely earns a place as one of the toughest Megaman bosses ever... Magma man was pretty tough himself, although like Napalm Man from MM5 once you learn his pattern he's much easier to dodge and counter... Plug Man, now.  Firstly, his lair has uneven terrain which makes his jumping movements even harder to predict, and then his weapon (which he can fire pretty much without advance warning) not only races across the contours of the lair but then _drops down on you from the ceiling_.

Game Over, man.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Cast Mis-Spell (Or whatever it is) on the Magic users? I found that one spell in BG2 saves a lot of headaches.


Miscast Magic? They have magic resistance and awesome saves, so unless you're prepared to reload quite a bit...I used it last time out and it (along with blindness I think) kept the mage out of action for a bit but he's still a bastard to try and take down whilst managing the other three.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 16, 2008)

I just axed Sarevok with a console command after numerous unsuccessful tries.

Oddly, Joneleth Irenicus fell swiftly in BG2, much more swiftly.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 16, 2008)

Seimei from Otogi 2.  She can cast all of the most powerful spells in the game and is two or three times more mobile than you are.  She can fly through the air and hover while raining death on you with her magic, so it's a fight to even get close enough to damage her with your sword, because her magic defense is too high for you to hurt her that way.

Once you manage to actually do a bit of damage, she relocates and you have to chase after her again, but the battle arena is huge.  If you lose sight of her (which is easy because she's wearing all white and it's snowing and BLOOM) you'll have to go looking all around for her, which basically amounts to her spotting you first and dropping a giant magic centipede of death on your head.  The only thing that you have on your side is the lock-on, but she can break your lock (and frequently does) by dashing.

Of course throughout the entire battle your mana is slowly being depleted.  Once you run out of magic your health starts draining and you lose the ability to dash (rather, fly), and Seimei's final relocation puts her at the top of a mountain separate from the rest of the battlefield that you can only reach by dashing over a death pit while Seimei continues raining death on you.  And then you have to climb this ass fucking enormous mountain while she continues wailing on you with her magic.  Once you get to the top of the mountain she'll actually try to melee you between firing off enormous phoenix-shaped fire balls.

It's hard to do with the main character Raikoh, but every other character will need to be twice his level to be able to fight her.  Fucking intense.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 16, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden bosses.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

A recent poll placed Psycho Mantis from MGS as the hardest. ...Although I may tend to disagree with that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> A recent poll placed Psycho Mantis from MGS as the hardest. ...Although I may tend to disagree with that.



He's easy if you know the trick.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

And then who could also forget the many times people have owned the likes of Sephiroth, Bowser, Ganon... need I go on?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

That's why I mentioned Mike Tyson/Mr. Dream. He can KO you in under 30 seconds.

There's also Thunderbird in Zelda II. Though it's more annoyingly difficult than hard.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

I just picked up Kirby Super Star Ultra. I'm almost to Marx. I never did get to defeat Smithy in SMRPG... but once I get a damn internet connection at home, that's going to change.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I just picked up Kirby Super Star Ultra. I'm almost to Marx. I never did get to defeat Smithy in SMRPG... but once I get a damn internet connection at home, that's going to change.



Smithy is hard (I had to use a guide to beat him).


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, the last time I fought him was back in 97 (98?). I was about seven at the time (eight?). Another difficult boss fight was Gruntilda in Banjo-Kazooie (even harder was getting to Rusty Bucket Bay and beyond!). I never got to play much of the sequel...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Yeah, the last time I fought him was back in 97 (98?). I was about seven at the time (eight?). Another difficult boss fight was Gruntilda in Banjo-Kazooie (even harder was getting to Rusty Bucket Bay and beyond!). I never got to play much of the sequel...



BK was fun (100% completion), Banjo-Tooie was okay (got all but two things in the game.)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 16, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> BK was fun (100% completion), Banjo-Tooie was okay (got all but two things in the game.)



Canary Mary?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Canary Mary?



*Eye twitches* The second race with her...I'd fail in five seconds. Never could figure out how to tap the buttons properly. Forget where the other one was.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 16, 2008)

The trick is to stay behind her and only mash on the button at the home stretch.  As soon as you pull ahead she'll go to full speed for the rest of the race.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

If I ever get my other Wii back from the repair shop (really hope it hasn't been sold!) i'll probably try to complete the VC games on it (Castlevania and Zelda II just to name a few).


----------



## nurematsu (Oct 16, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Plug Man in Megaman 9 definitely earns a place as one of the toughest Megaman bosses ever... Magma man was pretty tough himself, although like Napalm Man from MM5 once you learn his pattern he's much easier to dodge and counter... Plug Man, now.  Firstly, his lair has uneven terrain which makes his jumping movements even harder to predict, and then his weapon (which he can fire pretty much without advance warning) not only races across the contours of the lair but then _drops down on you from the ceiling_.
> 
> Game Over, man.



I didn't think Plug Man was that hard... you just have to anticipate his patterns of attack. I thought Magma Man was the toughest of the bosses in Megaman 9, but I eventually got the gist of him.

The hardest boss I can remember facing would be General Raam from Gears of War


----------



## Kajet (Oct 16, 2008)

Galamoth from Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. I swear Dracula is easier than this bastard and he's the end boss! Sure there's a couple of EXTREMELY CHEAP ways to kill him but... what's the point of that?

The end boss of any arcade rail shooter, God help you if you're playing a console port or only have $1.25 left...

Xaero from Quake 3 Arena: He's an ass, even on the medium setting, and WILL RAIL YOU A NEW ONE on the hardest setting...


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Galamoth from Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. I swear Dracula is easier than this bastard and he's the end boss! Sure there's a couple of EXTREMELY CHEAP ways to kill him but... what's the point of that?
> 
> The end boss of any arcade rail shooter, God help you if you're playing a console port or only have $1.25 left...
> 
> Xaero from Quake 3 Arena: He's an ass, even on the medium setting, and WILL RAIL YOU A NEW ONE on the hardest setting...


 
Oh God... That reminds me of when I almost got the end of The Simpsons arcade game... CURSE YOU MR. BURNS!!!


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 16, 2008)

The Cyberdemon in Doom 3, he's virtually invincible. Stupid cube.

From the player's perspective, however... iono. Maybe that ugly baby thing in Half-Life. Or possibly the end boss in Turok 2. Even with cheats it took bloody ages to kill him. I couldn't do it without cheats, I hated the controls and the movement. 

Can't think of any others offhand.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 16, 2008)

Culex in Super Mario RPG


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Culex in Super Mario RPG


 
I didn't even know he existed until several years later...


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 16, 2008)

Jinpachi in Tekken 5


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 16, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I didn't even know he existed until several years later...


Stumbled upon that secret boss on accident, sadly I didnt save before fighting...TwT


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

Another one that I found out about a lot earlier was the Big Boo In Super Mario World. It also to me a while to figure out how to pick things up (oh youth...)!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 16, 2008)

I have been playing Dragon Quest VIII and miraculously beaten it without dying once even during the Dragovian Trials.  Of course I'm going to say for the hardest boss for that game is the Lord of the Dragovians at the final Trial where you have to fight all his dragon forms and his ultimate dragon form in one battle.  Compared to that, Rhapthorne is a pussy even when you have to use the Godbird Scepter 4x7 times to break his shield.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 16, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Culex in Super Mario RPG



Oh god, that guy.  Yeah, that shit was intense.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, yeah, for those that have played U.N. Squadron on the SNES, the Cave boss (aka Ceiling boss) is a pain onto itself. There's only a small target that's vunerable, so while you're trying to hit that, you have flame-throwing enemies and missile launching enemies under you, AND the boss itself has flamethrowers that can reach from the top to the bottom of the room.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

The Elite 4 in Diamond/Pearl.

Fuck. That.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

Meh, the Elite Four in Diamond/Pearl weren't too hard. Just have to level your Pokemon up to a sufficient level.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

Easy for you to say....


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

He's right. I did it all manually. By the time I got there, I had enough money in stock to get the items I needed.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

I hate grinding so that's probably how that failed.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 16, 2008)

Dulahan from Golden Sun 2.  He can force all of your djinn into stand-by mode which cuts all of your stats in half and prevents you from summoning, and he attacks 2 or 3 times in a row.  I think he had some backup crystal things as well, a la Culex.  There's one particular strategy that works well, but otherwise he's practically impossible to beat.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Oct 16, 2008)

Huslter 1's Seraphim form in AC2. I swear, the AI advanced stronger every time you beat it to the point of never being able to beat it again x.x

That and the pulverizers from Last Raven, I have never seen a more overpowered enemy then those before.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> There's also Thunderbird in Zelda II. Though it's more annoyingly difficult than hard.


I remember dying a lot against Thunderbird, and then dying even more against Dark Link.



TwilightV said:


> I never did get to defeat Smithy in SMRPG... but once I get a damn internet connection at home, that's going to change.


Culex (SMRPG's exclusive FF cameo) is 3x harder than Smithy, mainly because between him and his four Crystals, he gets up to five attacks per turn, and all of them magic.  (If you can survive long enough he'll actually run out of MP and the battle's a breeze from there, but good luck trying).



nurematsu said:


> I didn't think Plug Man was that hard... you just have to anticipate his patterns of attack. I thought Magma Man was the toughest of the bosses in Megaman 9, but I eventually got the gist of him.


That's precisely how I beat Magma Man, who really does have a simple movement/attack pattern when you boil it down to its core (just like Napalm Man in MM5).  Ironically, Concrete Man is the only Robot Master in MM9 who still gives me trouble (even with his weakness), and he was the very first one of the game I defeated, too!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 16, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> and then dying even more against Dark Link.


I used dins fire

anyway, I'd have to say, although not the hardest, but possibly the longest fight was against the end from MGS3... the only alternative to beating him was to not play the game for 3 weeks xD


----------



## SirRob (Oct 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Dulahan from Golden Sun 2.  He can force all of your djinn into stand-by mode which cuts all of your stats in half and prevents you from summoning, and he attacks 2 or 3 times in a row.  I think he had some backup crystal things as well, a la Culex.  There's one particular strategy that works well, but otherwise he's practically impossible to beat.


I don't think any boss from an RPG should be considered hard... After all, you can just level up a bunch and make the boss easy. I'd say some of the hardest bosses are in the old NES games, like Ninja Gaiden or Ghosts n' Goblins. I played those games with my brother when I was little... Ugh, I hated them. XD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I used dins fire



No, they meant Dark Link in Zelda II, not OoT.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 16, 2008)

The Imperial Star Destroyer in the The Force Unleashed---> ^_^
Klunk from Secret Agent Clank
Hive Queens from Daxter.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 16, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> No, they meant Dark Link in Zelda II, not OoT.


ah... never tried that 2D sidescrolling piece of crap... actually, I played it for 2 minutes and threw up x3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 16, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I don't think any boss from an RPG should be considered hard... After all, you can just level up a bunch and make the boss easy. I'd say some of the hardest bosses are in the old NES games, like Ninja Gaiden or Ghosts n' Goblins. I played those games with my brother when I was little... Ugh, I hated them. XD



It doesn't matter what level you're at, Dulahan will fuck up your shit because he's a secret boss.  Your characters seriously aren't worth shit if they don't have Djinn equipped, and when he sets all of them into standby he can KO your entire party in a couple of turns.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I used dins fire


So did I.  Corner pocket, duck and strike... in retrospect I don't think the fireball spell helped all that much.

I later found out Dark Link's obvious weakness:  When he jumps, this leaves his legs wide open for a strike, so you just wait for that moment while otherwise blocking his attacks.



SirRob said:


> I don't think any boss from an RPG should be considered hard... After all, you can just level up a bunch and make the boss easy.


Depends on the game.  Granted, Culex will go down in an instant if you have Lazy Shell and Super Suit armors, or a stockpile of Red Essences... though I recently managed to beat him without any Lazy Shells or Red Essences.  MAN that was tough!

But Paper Mario, for example, enemies will just stop dropping experience points after you reach certain levels, and you can only take 10 items into battle, so while you can still use Chet Rippo to tweak Mario's stats, you can't really over-level or over-item any boss battle.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It doesn't matter what level you're at, Dulahan will fuck up your shit because he's a secret boss.  Your characters seriously aren't worth shit if they don't have Djinn equipped, and when he sets all of them into standby he can KO your entire party in a couple of turns.


I've fought Dullahan before, multiple times in the arena, actually. He really isn't that hard if you know what you're doing. o_0 

Well... what do I know, I haven't played the game in a couple years, so... XP


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldJLlAlq1WQ


----------



## SirRob (Oct 16, 2008)

mrchris said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldJLlAlq1WQ


I LOVE how only two of the bosses listed there aren't from a Final Fantasy game.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 16, 2008)

mrchris said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldJLlAlq1WQ


I was able to defeat Darksteel Dragon with little difficulty.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 16, 2008)

Levelwise, he said he's having a hard time at level 51.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I used dins fire [against OoT Link]


Yeah, you cheater 

OoT Dark Link didn't give me particular trouble... a bit, granted, but for me the most effective way to fight him was to forget about Z-targetting and just hit him with horizontal swipes (usually after dodging one of his blows).


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

Ovan .Hack//G.U. 3 in the creators room. @__@
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF9TGS52-Ks
^ not me fighting but and example of what the fight is.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 17, 2008)

In the first .//hack games, Infection....

THE LAST BOSS IN INFECTION IS HORRIFYING

It inflicts every status ailment known to mankind, then uses its magical raping abilities.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 17, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> The Elite 4 in Diamond/Pearl.
> 
> Fuck. That.



Meh. Don't think I'll bother either then.


----------



## Kyellan (Oct 17, 2008)

MegaMan Legends 2. Sera. Both forms. With no shining laser. TRY THAT!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

Kyellan said:


> MegaMan Legends 2. Sera. Both forms. With no shining laser. TRY THAT!


T_T I never got to play the second. The first game's final boss was hard. After I beat him I thought it was all over, then some giant new body came out and killed me.


----------



## Kyellan (Oct 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> T_T I never got to play the second. The first game's final boss was hard. After I beat him I thought it was all over, then some giant new body came out and killed me.


Juno (The Boss you are talking about) is a total *PUSSY* when compared to Sera!(Once you learn Juno's attack pattern, he's easy as hell: I once beat him without losing more than 1/7 of my health.)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 17, 2008)

Phalanx's final form in Demon's Crest.  Jumping across random moving platforms that lead into a spike wall over a pit of lava while a thousand different attacks rape the shit out of you from all directions.

Thinks that's hard?

The secret boss, Dark Demon that you get to fight after getting complete data in the game and reloading your password.  It has two forms, only one of which you can hurt, slowly turns the walls and floor into spikes, and WILL constantly hit you no matter what you do.  You just need to hope that you have enough health vials to make it through the battle. http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dark+demon&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

Kyellan said:


> Juno (The Boss you are talking about) is a total *PUSSY* when compared to Sera!(Once you learn Juno's attack pattern, he's easy as hell: I once beat him without losing more than 1/7 of my health.)


I so want to play the second. And yes I eventaully learned the pattern too, >__> I still lost more health than you but I beat him. I also enjoyed looking for all the weapons and digging around more.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I so want to play the second.


Same here. The first one was so good... It's a shame the second one didn't get ported to the N64.


----------



## Kyellan (Oct 17, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Same here. The first one was so good... It's a shame the second one didn't get ported to the N64.


The second one is good, but a hell of a lot harder.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 17, 2008)

Getting a platinum metal in the Peak 3 race in SSX 3. I stayed up until 3 AM once trying to beat it, and I eventually did...

By half a second. To this day I still can't beat that run.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

They need to remake them and release it on the Shop Channel


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 17, 2008)

the second to last boss on MGS3 snake eater  you know the one when you got to fight the guy that shoots bullet out of his hand 

you can hurt him but i cant rember how


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 17, 2008)

Kyellan said:


> Juno (The Boss you are talking about) is a total *PUSSY* when compared to Sera!(Once you learn Juno's attack pattern, he's easy as hell: I once beat him without losing more than 1/7 of my health.)


 
Yeah, Juno was pretty easy... but he has one of the most epic themes ever!


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 17, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> OoT Dark Link didn't give me particular trouble... a bit, granted, but for me the most effective way to fight him was to forget about Z-targetting and just hit him with horizontal swipes (usually after dodging one of his blows).


 
I think my method was with the Megaton Hammer.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Yeah, Juno was pretty easy... but he has one of the most epic themes ever!


I went to this church in New York City and they played that song on the organ. It was epic.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I went to this church in New York City and they played that song on the organ. It was epic.


What church was that?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> What church was that?


St. Patrick's Cathedral, I think.


----------



## Madness (Oct 17, 2008)

The guy in this video is on his 4th play through so he is making it look easy. But when you first meet this guy he is obscene he can one hit kill most of your mechs and has an infinite number of respawning henchmen. http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ue6kP8QqSso


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 17, 2008)

Kyellan said:


> MegaMan Legends 2. Sera. Both forms. With no shining laser. TRY THAT!


*raises hand*
I never got much use out of the Laser, actually, I personally preferred the Hunter-Seeker.

But yeah, when Sera got low on HP and starts firing that Black Hole bomb at you, and you have to dodge both its gravitation _and_ all the other attacks she keeps throwing at you . . . UGH.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZuidKexBQ

No joke that "this version seems to be just plain...unfair"


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ovan .Hack//G.U. 3 in the creators room. @__@
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF9TGS52-Ks
> ^ not me fighting but and example of what the fight is.


I'm sorry Silibus, but that fight was a joke. Even the Tarvos battle from Quarantine was much harder than that.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Getting a platinum metal in the Peak 3 race in SSX 3. I stayed up until 3 AM once trying to beat it, and I eventually did...
> 
> By half a second. To this day I still can't beat that run.



Peak 3 race ain't too bad, I hated the All Peak race. Loooonnnnngggggggg.....


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZuidKexBQ
> 
> No joke that "this version seems to be just plain...unfair"


Oh yeah, this. x_x


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 18, 2008)

The GUILT from Trauma Center. I still can't beat the first extra operation...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> The GUILT from Trauma Center. I still can't beat the first extra operation...


Yes, when I saw this thread I thought of Trauma Center too. XD I haven't beaten Trauma Center: Second Opinion yet... I'm stuck on like, the second last mission before the extra levels.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> I'm sorry Silibus, but that fight was a joke. Even the Tarvos battle from Quarantine was much harder than that.


Nothing in the first 4 games were hard >___>


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 20, 2008)

I've honestly never really had problems with any kind of bosses......not sayin they are all easy. Just never had any problems beating bosses. It's fun to try n fight Sephiroth on KH2 with absolute squat and be like lvl 50 xD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 20, 2008)

I have found that what bosses are hard to me, suddenly become easy the second time through due to better leveling up. That said, if the first go around matters at all, I will have to say I found Malpercio a tough bastard in Baten Katios Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean.

Take a look at the battle system and you'll figure out why. No matter what, I always run out of defense cards and end up having to use attack cards for defense drawing the battle out really long.

I'm not talking the first battle with him, I'm talking the last.

Oh....oh......what is it called again? The final boss as the end of Xenosaga I? I hated that thing but then again I was so under-leveled the first time I went through it to the end. The only good thing is you got to listen to kick-ass music.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2008)

Speaking of cards, several of the Organization XIII members in _Chain of Memories_ gave me trouble, of course.  I did figure out a trick, though:  For Riku's quest, if your given deck has a few zero attack cards, sleight out everything else (yes, everything else).  Since Riku reloads immediately, you can reduce his deck to one or two Zero cards and completely rape the boss's attacks.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 20, 2008)

luthor in star ocean xD


----------



## Shadow-Nazi (Oct 21, 2008)

Zeus at the end of God of War 2, is a hard one to get. you've got to buttion tap it just right to actually win through out the fight, and then that whole last piece is all tapping.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Nothing in the first 4 games were hard >___>


For some reason I found G.U. profoundly easier than anything out of the original tetralogy.


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 21, 2008)

Shadow-Nazi said:


> Zeus at the end of God of War 2, is a hard one to get. you've got to buttion tap it just right to actually win through out the fight, and then that whole last piece is all tapping.



And if you miss...WHEE! Unskippable cinematic and do it all over! Oh god that never got old...


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 21, 2008)

I already posted my view on the original

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=548468&postcount=1


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 21, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Peak 3 race ain't too bad, I hated the All Peak race. Loooonnnnngggggggg.....


Yeah, that ended up lasting about 25 minutes, on my best run.


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 21, 2008)

Offhand, anyone who thought the Smithy fights from SMRPG was using the wrong party. I can beat him at level 16 (maybe lower, I haven't tried) with a party of Mario, Geno, Peach. Geno Boost > *.

As far as just plain asstardedly hard bosses? Hmmm, that's a tougher question than you think, with this many games out these days. My mate says the Vortex Queen Larvae in Ecco 2, and that I'd believe, playing through about half of the big Genesis Ecco games myself. Those are very, very rough games. Hmm. MAYBE Wesker in RE4, and possibly surpassing that would be Rockin' Roller from friggin' Vectorman. That entire stage just sucks balls.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> As far as just plain asstardedly hard bosses? Hmmm, that's a tougher question than you think, with this many games out these days. My mate says the Vortex Queen Larvae in Ecco 2, and that I'd believe, playing through about half of the big Genesis Ecco games myself. Those are very, very rough games. Hmm. MAYBE Wesker in RE4, and possibly surpassing that would be Rockin' Roller from friggin' Vectorman. That entire stage just sucks balls.


Downloaded Ecco for Virtual Console... yes the game is hard and unfortunately half of the difficulty is for the wrong reasons.  For example, when you use Sonar to check your map, enemies respawn EVEN IF THEY'RE RIGHT NEXT TO YOU.  Hell, virtually everything (including Barrier Glyphs) respawns the moment it's offscreen (and considering how limited your view is, this happens quite often) Ecco has a tendency to get semi-stuck if you hit a wall too fast, and he's just not that maneuverable to begin with compared to some of the smaller enemies you have to fight (trilobytes in particular).  I'm currently stuck at the boss battle in Dark Water....


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> For some reason I found G.U. profoundly easier than anything out of the original tetralogy.


I think G.U. was much more refined and organized. The first four weren't bad or hard, you would just be wandering huge maps that took forever.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLKL4Rskp4o&feature=related


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Some of the bosses in the Mother series are pretty ridiculous, now that I think about it.  There are a few that are like "I am going to hurt you to death now and there is nothing you can do about it" and you just have to heal yourself before you life meter ticks all the way to zero.


----------



## X (Oct 21, 2008)

elite four from diamond/pearl.
i had all my Pokemon's level's above 60, i failed 4 times. then i spent the next week leveling up, and those poor saps got owned without mercy. (four level 80's, one level 100 and a level 90.)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds like you just suck ass at PokeMon.


----------



## X (Oct 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sounds like you just suck ass at PokeMon.



actually i think i just avoided too many trainers on the way.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Irrelevant.  I beat them with most of my team at levels 50-60, Empoleon being the only one above 60.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 21, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLKL4Rskp4o&feature=related




Lol. God damn Sol Badguy.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 21, 2008)

Final boss of Earthbound, How the hell was I supposed to know I was supposed to do that? And then actually keeping everyone alive long enough...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Final boss of Earthbound, How the hell was I supposed to know I was supposed to do that? And then actually keeping everyone alive long enough...



Player's guide. 8)

Besides, pretty much nothing else will do any damage at that point, right?


----------



## Zeichwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Hm. I'm a bit out of the loop at some game types, as my main focus used to be Final Fantasy and the Tales series of games, but I'll add my two cents. The third Sword Dancer fight on Tales of Symphonia (Note, I play on the hardest mode for the most challenge) was incredibly difficult. I lost count of the deaths. FFXII has Omega Mk. XII and Yiazmat as two of its insane bosses as well, both for the time it takes to kill them and the actual difficulty of the bosses themselves.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh Christ, fucking sword dancers. Excuse me while I can kill you with one attack.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Player's guide. 8)
> 
> Besides, pretty much nothing else will do any damage at that point, right?



Actually, multi-bottlerockets and Psi Omega spells will do shit-tons of damage but it won't matter a damn... I mean, the amount of damage constant Freeze, Starstorm and Rockin' Omega Psi attacks with MBRs will turn out is frightening, but that isn't what you really need.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, I guess I'm just remembering wrong because I always just knew that I needed to use that certain technique.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, I guess I'm just remembering wrong because I always just knew that I needed to use that certain technique.



You do need to wail on him pretty hard before you get to the point where you use that special technique.  But recognizing that critical point isn't exactly something they make obvious, and you have probably NEVER made any previous use of the ability you have to use to take him down.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You do need to wail on him pretty hard before you get to the point where you use that special technique.  But recognizing that critical point isn't exactly something they make obvious, and you have probably NEVER made any previous use of the ability you have to use to take him down.



Yeah, that's true, but I thought that he changed forms again before you need to change strategies.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm not enjoying M.Bison in Street Fighter II Turbo currently.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, that's true, but I thought that he changed forms again before you need to change strategies.



He changes form a few times before you get to the critical point, and it doesn't make any effort to tell you "Hey, you're gonna need a different approach to kill this form, the approach you used for all the others is no longer valid".  I first found out the trick to killing him when I ran out of Psi points and items to refresh them with, and I was running dangerously low on HP recovery items.  I figured the situation couldn't get more dire than it was without party members dropping dead.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> He changes form a few times before you get to the critical point, and it doesn't make any effort to tell you "Hey, you're gonna need a different approach to kill this form, the approach you used for all the others is no longer valid".  I first found out the trick to killing him when I ran out of Psi points and items to refresh them with, and I was running dangerously low on HP recovery items.  I figured the situation couldn't get more dire than it was without party members dropping dead.



That is more or less the only situation in which a person would ever use that technique in due to the inherent risks in using it.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

Also, a stupidly difficult boss for you all: final boss in Clive Barker's Undying.


----------



## Teco (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone mention the boss in Final Fantasy online that takes...oh..hours to beat. A hardcore team tried for, what was it, eight hours or so and retreated.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 21, 2008)

Teco said:


> Anyone mention the boss in Final Fantasy online that takes...oh..hours to beat. A hardcore team tried for, what was it, eight hours or so and retreated.


 
I believe you mean the boss that doesn't exist anymore which, I think, sucks.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

Teco said:


> Anyone mention the boss in Final Fantasy online that takes...oh..hours to beat. A hardcore team tried for, what was it, eight hours or so and retreated.



LOL.

I didn't play FFXI very long.  Didn't have to, to discover that it was a masochistic obscenely difficult grindfest from hell (but it has hawt catgirls!).  After getting to 20WAR/18MNK/10WHM I said "fuck this shit".  One of the hardest parts of the game is getting a group, let alone a decent one.  Community's too sealed up and clique-y, hard for a newcomer to find a place amongst the members of a serious linkshell.

Seriously, when a fucking GIRAFFE that is considered an "even match" out-tanks and out-damages me to death (as a WAR/WHM or MNK/WHM) something is seriously fucked up.  I don't even wanna think of how much "fun" I'd be having with an "Impossible to gauge!" unique mob or boss.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2008)

Teco said:


> Anyone mention the boss in Final Fantasy online that takes...oh..hours to beat. A hardcore team tried for, what was it, eight hours or so and retreated.


Eight hours?  The story I heard said _eighteen_....


----------



## AlexX (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> He changes form a few times before you get to the critical point, and it doesn't make any effort to tell you "Hey, you're gonna need a different approach to kill this form, the approach you used for all the others is no longer valid".  I first found out the trick to killing him when I ran out of Psi points and items to refresh them with, and I was running dangerously low on HP recovery items.  I figured the situation couldn't get more dire than it was without party members dropping dead.


Doesn't the final boss's cronie tell you to use your psychic powers to ask for help or something?

That said, I think the situation you described was more or less what they wanted to happen... Basically making it accurate to the story in that you can't win by yourself, he's simply too powerful for that.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 22, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Doesn't the final boss's cronie tell you to use your psychic powers to ask for help or something?



He might say something like that, I don't remember.  Pokey is an annoying little shit, and I didn't consider any of his dialogue anything more than lulz material.  Might be he does toss you a hint.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 22, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> He might say something like that, I don't remember.  Pokey is an annoying little shit, and I didn't consider any of his dialogue anything more than lulz material.  Might be he does toss you a hint.


I'm pretty sure he says something along those lines, as well as commenting that "you have no hope now"... Apparently he really wasn't joking.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 22, 2008)

Talvi said:


> I'm not enjoying M.Bison in Street Fighter II Turbo currently.



Try fighting him in SFA3. You get no continues.


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 23, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Downloaded Ecco for Virtual Console... yes the game is hard and unfortunately half of the difficulty is for the wrong reasons.  For example, when you use Sonar to check your map, enemies respawn EVEN IF THEY'RE RIGHT NEXT TO YOU.  Hell, virtually everything (including Barrier Glyphs) respawns the moment it's offscreen (and considering how limited your view is, this happens quite often) Ecco has a tendency to get semi-stuck if you hit a wall too fast, and he's just not that maneuverable to begin with compared to some of the smaller enemies you have to fight (trilobytes in particular).  I'm currently stuck at the boss battle in Dark Water....



real version > VC version by a thousand
the control is really infinitely better with a real sega controller, because of the layout of the keys, and the fact that the diagonals on the sega controller are actually THERE, and not just oversensitive messes like the classic controller on the wii. i like the classic controller, but its d-pad is AWFUL. just awful.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 23, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> He might say something like that, I don't remember.  Pokey is an annoying little shit, and I didn't consider any of his dialogue anything more than lulz material.  Might be he does toss you a hint.


I'm pretty sure he does...

"...I know you have telepathy, or something, so just try and call for help, you pathetically weak heroes of so-called justice!  No one will help you now!"

...while being as obnoxious and evil as usual.

It's hinted (and I think Buzz Buzz hints it too at the very beginning of the game, but that might be a stretch), but doesn't really tell you exactly what to do.  Throughout the game, Pray has many different uses, all random, which may be good or bad depending on the situation.

So it _seems_ risky to use it.  But when all hope is gone, it really is the only thing left to do.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> real version > VC version by a thousand
> the control is really infinitely better with a real sega controller, because of the layout of the keys, and the fact that the diagonals on the sega controller are actually THERE, and not just oversensitive messes like the classic controller on the wii. i like the classic controller, but its d-pad is AWFUL. just awful.


My only buttons-and-controller complaint about the VC Ecco  is that it doesn't support the analog sticks on the Classic Controller like other VC titles (such as Landstalker) did.

On a different note, the final boss from Descent 1 was a killer.  Granted, the first boss was surrounded by homing-missile firing drones, but at least HE gave you ample room for maneuvering when you went toe to toe... the final boss, though, four rooms separated by thin partitions with only small windows through them, very little time to react when he launches those Mega Missiles of his... and your only "cheat" being the cloaking device in the ceiling cache.

The final boss from Descent 2 was difficult too -- or for that matter, pretty much every boss in Descent 2 (except the first two). #3, your first encounter with enemy Mega Missiles plus the boss is outright immune to energy weapons.  #4, homing Flash missiles?  You gotta be kidding me.  #6, enemy Earthshaker missiles are even tougher to deal with than enemy Mega missiles but at least you have enough room to do some decent dodgework.  And of course the final boss of the Vertigo expansion pack with Mega AND Earthshaker missiles, but again, enough open space for dodging and a hidden cache or two of cloaking and/or invincibility powerups.

Meta Ridley from SSBB needs a mention . . . not that he's a terribly difficult boss to begin with (he isn't), but because of how just plain hard it is to get his trophy off him (after completing Adventure mode).  You might never get a Trophy Stand at all during that two minute limit, AND you have to wait for him to be over the Flyer so the trophy won't fall off into the abyss.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 23, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I'm pretty sure he does...
> 
> "...I know you have telepathy, or something, so just try and call for help, you pathetically weak heroes of so-called justice!  No one will help you now!"
> 
> ...



Spoilers.

And that technique can, in fact, wipe out your entire party if you use it, which is why I never ever used it in real combat.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 23, 2008)

Dunno if it's been said already, but Ghaleon from Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete... took me FOREVERZ to beat him. xD

Though I was young then. Maybe he's easier now. =O


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 24, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Dunno if it's been said already, but Ghaleon from Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete... took me FOREVERZ to beat him. xD
> 
> Though I was young then. Maybe he's easier now. =O



i remember having no trouble with him (i was like in elementary school too)


----------



## Riol Tikorma (Oct 24, 2008)

I think Luther/Fayt in the Urssa Cave Temple is one of the hardest boss pairings out there.

 Oh and Bongo Bongo(SP?) from OoT's Shadow Temple.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

Bosses that you're supposed to lose to. I always try to level up more and see if I can mess up the story somehow.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Oct 24, 2008)

Dunno about anyone else, but I had a hard time with the Boost Ball Guardian from Metroid Prime 2: Echoes.

The turd took out half an energy tank with a claw swipe, and when he went into boost ball or goo form, getting so much as tapped by him almost took out a full energy tank. 

Not to mention the dark atmosphere, which steadily grinds down at your health, and the little turds that kept coming to help him.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 25, 2008)

I had trouble against the Boost Guardian in MP2 as well, since your only HP powerups are from the random Ings or when the Guardian smashes one of the pillars.  When the Guardian uses the Boost attack, I actually found it easier to back against the wall and simply jump to dodge him (as opposed to using Morph Ball mode), since you can't actually hurt him until he's finished Boosting.

Come to think of it, couldn't you knock him out of Boost mode with a charged blast, or was that only useful against Dark Samus 2?



Silibus said:


> Bosses that you're supposed to lose to. I always try to level up more and see if I can mess up the story somehow.


I know how you feel, unless carefully balanced (such as Sora's first fight against Squall in KH1) it tends to break the game's immersion when there is e.g: any enemy who just never runs out of HP and/or blocks all your attacks (e.g: Kevin vs. Karl in SD3, Dart vs. Lloyd in Legend of Dragoon disk 1, Terra vs. Phunbaba in FF6), or an obviously uber-tough enemy who wipes you out in a single turn and there's nothing you can do about it.  (Though in their defense, the latter is actually less annoying than the former.)

I want to see a boss battle in a game where there are both win and lose scenarios, however if you didn't make some kind of progress during the battle (i.e: if you just stand there and let yourself get killed) then you still get a "Game Over".


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Bosses that you're supposed to lose to. I always try to level up more and see if I can mess up the story somehow.




OH YEAH. Breath of Fire 3, Sunder and uh... what was that other horse's name? xD At the very beginning, when you fight them, apparently it is possible to beat them... but it doesn't change the story any.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Bosses that you're supposed to lose to. I always try to level up more and see if I can mess up the story somehow.


Memories of Tales of Symphonia are coming back to me... Stupid Yggdrasil!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh god, Roy Mustang and Alex Louise Armstrong at the end of some such Full Metal Alchemist game.  I fought them for like two hours straight and eventually ran out of healing items.  I just wanted to see how far I could go before I inevitably lost.  I sure gave 'em a run for their money, though, they actually started fighting harder after a while. 8)


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh god, Roy Mustang and Alex Louise Armstrong at the end of some such Full Metal Alchemist game. I fought them for like two hours straight and eventually ran out of healing items. I just wanted to see how far I could go before I inevitably lost. I sure gave 'em a run for their money, though, they actually started fighting harder after a while. 8)


 
I remember that exact same feeling. *Sigh*


----------



## Aviiva (Feb 3, 2009)

Jaws from Goldeneye was a mean as fu** boss even on the easiest difficulty. then after you beat him ud have like 1/2 ur health to complete the rest of the level. (thinking back on it, the most difficult thing about that game was prolly the archaic aiming controls)


----------



## haynari (Feb 3, 2009)

The boss from the mgs3. either her or the end.


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 3, 2009)

mottled.kitten said:


> Dunno if it's been said already, but Ghaleon from Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete... took me FOREVERZ to beat him. xD
> 
> Though I was young then. Maybe he's easier now. =O




Wait till you play Lunar 2. The Final boss is extremly hard basically it's an endurance test since the final dungeon has enemies that need different strategies FOR EACH ONE to defeat.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 3, 2009)

Freya (misspell?) from Star Ocean 3... just too much for me


----------



## T_F0x (Feb 3, 2009)

The "boss fight" before you enter the Prothean ruins on Therum in Mass Effect... I was playing through my first time with an Adept on Veteran difficulty. So many Geth Snipers, Hoppers, Ghosts ect. Then the fucking Armature... All I had was a stupid pistol >.<


----------



## Kurama17 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmm...Long list time

Sephiroth (Any game x.x)- Killed me in three hits in KH2

Land Shark(Blue Dragon)-He's weak to fire, but it also helps him use his best move. So when I could be attacking him, I have to heal everybody x.x

Shin Akuma(Capcom Vs. SNK EO2)- Fuck Ultra Rugal, Akuma beat the shit out of me in 15 seconds

Vazdah(Ninja Gaiden 2)- Come on, this guy is ten times your size, and if you don't know the pattern when he's in his first form, you're fucked.

Fiend Genshin(Ninja Gaiden 2)- God. Damn.

Alpha(DOA4)- Hey! Stop hitting me so damn much!

Dark Elf(FF4 DS)- Wow, everything heals him, I can't use any weapons, AND I'm supposed to heal you?!

Ganon(LoZ: Orcarina of Time)- 'Nuff said

Cloud and others(KH2)- Some hades challenge, where you fight Cloud, Leon, Yuffie, and Tifa...ALL AT THE SAME TIME. God if I wasn't level 99 and had everything maxed it would have tooken three more hours than it already did.

The Warrior(Prince of Persia 360)- Wow, I can't hurt you? Why not?!

More will come later..


----------



## Beck (Feb 3, 2009)

General RAAM. >:[


----------



## AlexX (Feb 3, 2009)

Woah, necromacy from back before my last birthday...

To contribute, I'll say Orin from Subterranean Animism. She's only the stage 5 boss, but I can't get past  her, so the final boss (Utsuho) could potentially be worse, but for now she's the main thing holding me back in that game. She basically goes "Imma eat your soul now, 'kay? =3" and then proceeds to do so... and then does the same with your corpse... And anything that remains of you by then...

Meanwhile, in Mountain of Faith, Aya Syameimaru also wins the "toughest boss EVAR" award due to being able to have no problem surviving even when I use a bug in the game to cheat and do obscenely high amounts of damage with Marisa's type B (where her options fire lasers).


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 3, 2009)

I think Windguist from Soldner-X gets it to because the only way to hurt him is get in close so he will open his eye


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 3, 2009)

The boss on level five in Tale Spin for the NES. I doubt he's the hardest, but he's a pain in the butt to kill. Oddly enough once you get passed him the rest of the game is a breeze.


----------



## Ginakki (Feb 4, 2009)

Rahu from Custom Robo was an absolute pain in the ass.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 4, 2009)

Ginakki said:


> Rahu from Custom Robo was an absolute pain in the ass.


WHAT!? Rahu was easy compaired to other bosses


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

Sephiroth was hard or extreme hard in KH(Kingdom Hearts) in the olympic games xP cuz of the small corners and his long ass sword


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 4, 2009)

Loki-Fox said:


> Sephiroth was hard or extreme hard in KH(Kingdom Hearts) in the olympic games xP cuz of the small corners and his long ass sword


Much more so than in KH2 who was relatively easy, especially if you spam Trinity Limit/Berserk.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 5, 2009)

Imagine, if you will. An awesome yet obscure fighting game made by Sega called Eternal Champions. The final boss, the Eternal Champion himself, has 5, count them 5 forms. You get a little bit of health back after each form, but if he beats you twice, game over.

Plus, in the Sega CD version, you have to fight a SECOND boss, called the Dark Champion. If you get beaten by either of these guys, no matter how many continues you have, you instantly get a game over.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 5, 2009)

that bull from Legend of Legaia.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 5, 2009)

This comment is kinda old, but meh...



Stratadrake said:


> I want to see a boss battle in a game where there are both win and lose scenarios, however if you didn't make some kind of progress during the battle (i.e: if you just stand there and let yourself get killed) then you still get a "Game Over".


There's one boss battle in Tales of Destiny that sorta works like that... You're supposed to lose during the first fight with Leon to continue the story, but if you DO manage to beat him you get an alternate ending of sorts and the credits roll.


----------



## Kero (Feb 5, 2009)

Ruined Body and Count Waltz.

Eternal Sonata's penultimate boss on the PS3.  On the 360, you had to fight one boss; he was slow and huge.  Easy to hit and easy to guard.  PS3 features a step up, by including a second boss to fight simultaneously.  Count Waltz is quick,unpredictable, and if you miss a guard on a special attack, you will so sorely regret it as your character (and if you have two or more characters close enough, more than one...) will die.

...Well, this is assuming you're doing a low-level playthrough, like I am.


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 5, 2009)

In earth Bound 3, Lord gigyus was a ass to fight in the final batlle, if you ever played (EARTH BOUND 3) and also i played the parody version witch was touhou, who made (Touhou Bound) lol


----------



## Holsety (Feb 5, 2009)

A good amount of bosses in Ninja Gaiden (Xbox) were hard as hell, but strangely enough it was only the first time around that they were truly difficult... Although Alma has always remained annoyingly hard :X


----------

